# Pretty Birds! :D



## RitzieAnn (Nov 18, 2007)

I wanted to share some 'tiel pictures. I know a few have been posted on the forum already, but I'd like to share! 

First I'd like to share the cage I built. It was originally 2 ft by 2 ft by 3 ft tall. It had 2 birds in it, but then I recently adopted 2 more bird, and they came with a cage. It's similar in size, though a little bit smaller.










The new cage...









Now all 4 live in that black cage.... only because the door is better, and it's easier to clean, and my favorite part.....

The top opens!


















And a shot I got today of Birdie eating some broccoli! 









I'll be needing to get some more pictures of them... I've gotten really good at photographing gerbils, but birds are a different subject! It's not as easy as it looks!


----------



## Aly (Jul 30, 2007)

There's no such thing as too many pics. I like their cage -it's the same as mine except mine doesn't have the open top. Baby and Ziggy have their own. Looks like they have room for a few more perches in there. Birdie's color is really unigue- I love the yellow streaks.


----------



## RitzieAnn (Nov 18, 2007)

Well, that's how the cage was decorated when I acquired it with Reno and Cousteau. It's different now! I'll have to take pictures. I would do it now, but I'm worried of waking Reno... and if he wakes up- he'll prolly be up for a while....  Maybe I'll take some tomorrow!


----------



## Rosie (Aug 27, 2007)

I love their setup....and I do love your Lutino my dream!!


----------



## Bea (Jul 26, 2007)

I just love your flock, they're so cute!!  Nice cage too.


----------



## Sophia (Aug 11, 2007)

The picture of Birdie eating Brocolli is so cute 

Good cage
Post more pictures soon


----------



## RitzieAnn (Nov 18, 2007)

Alright... i took some pictures... (and I picked up that pile of hay... it was just in there for a bit, to see if they'd play with it while i made hay toys... and they didn't- but they liked the hay toys! lol










































































OH! I forgot the BEST picture! Boomer!


----------



## Laura (Jul 30, 2007)

The hay toy looks like fun, glad they are enjoying it  thats a cute picture of Boomer


----------



## Sophia (Aug 11, 2007)

Great idea to use hay Glad that they like it  
They are so cute on the pictures!


----------



## RitzieAnn (Nov 18, 2007)

Ok... I've taken more pictures!



















Of course Reno wanted nothing to do with me... or getting off of the cage... 

But yellow bird/Custeau wanted in on it after seeing Birdie AND Boomer eating.... but he didn't get it....
He played with the towel instead. -_-




































And Birdie shaking her head... it was too funny









And I just think bird butts are funny looking....









And yellow bird FINALLY understands...









A close up of Boomer









Birdie









She forgot to wipe her face....


----------



## xxxSpikexxx (Jul 30, 2007)

Cute photo's  The bell looks a little rusty though. Might just be the flash.


----------



## RitzieAnn (Nov 18, 2007)

RitzieAnn said:


>


That Bell? Oh, it's a weird copper color. It's not rusty, it's just weird! It came with them. nobody actually plays with it though. They like the little tiny ones on the other toys- the bells like on cat collars- those are the faves!


----------



## Aly (Jul 30, 2007)

RitzieAnn said:


> That Bell? Oh, it's a weird copper color. It's not rusty, it's just weird! It came with them. nobody actually plays with it though. They like the little tiny ones on the other toys- the bells like on cat collars- those are the faves!



Someone plays with it. =)I see little bang and beak marks.


----------



## RitzieAnn (Nov 18, 2007)

well, I'm a total retard or something. I was wiping down toys today, and the bell is actually SILVER. I have no idea why it looks so coppery/rusty in the picture. It's silver- and it's *not* rusty. And the only thing they do with the bell is push it a little, and try to get a head rub while it moves... then eventually they give up, because it doesn't rub their heads.... -_- Any good toys you recommend that will rub their heads? because they don't like me to.


----------



## Bea (Jul 26, 2007)

RitzieAnn said:


> And the only thing they do with the bell is push it a little, and try to get a head rub while it moves... then eventually they give up, because it doesn't rub their heads.... -_- Any good toys you recommend that will rub their heads? because they don't like me to.


LOL!!!! Well one of my budgies, Fizzy, will sit for AGES with his head inside a bell, he wears it like a little hat. Maybe you need to dress your finger up as a toy, they might let you scratch them then.


----------

